# OWL Rennrad-Ecke



## MightyMike (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich wahrscheinlich nicht der einzige bin, der neben dem Mountainbike auch ein Rennrad fährt, mache ich hier eine Rennrad-Ecke auf. OWL bietet sehr schöne Strecken an. Für die, die es noch nicht wissen, haben wir auch ein OWL Strava Club, wo man sich inspirieren, pushen, vergleichen, kennen lernen und Routen nachfahren kann:
https://www.strava.com/clubs/ostwestfalenwheels

Alles rund um das Thema: "Rennrad, Touren, RTF's, Veranstaltungen", kann hier rein.


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2015)

Du bist ganz sicher nicht der Einzige..........wir werden demnächst sicher mal ne Asphaltrunde drehen, wenn wärmer und halbwegs trocken,-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

